# [SOLVED] Insufficient system resources . . .



## Keys88 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello friends,

My normally, smooth-running computer has started acting up recently. I leave my computer on 24/7 and have backups and maintenance scheduled to run during the wee morning hours. For the past week or so, every morning when I go to use the computer, I get the following message whenever I try to run an application:

*"Insufficient system resources exist to complete the requested service"*​
The mouse functions OK, but no programs will open. If I'm lucky, I'm able to re-start the computer using the *Start > Turn off *computer option. However, several times I've noticed that process won't even function; and I have to simply manually shut off the computer.

Incidentally, *Task Manager* will not even open. 

After re-booting the computer, everything is back to normal; and it runs fine for the remainder of the day. 

I have a Gateway desktop (GM5066E) - Pentium D, 2.8 GHz with 2.99 GB of RAM. Windows XP / Media Center Edition 2002 / Service Pack 2.

Apparently some process has been "leaking" resources during the early-morning hours. But I'm at a loss - the only thing that seems remotely significant is that I did download and install *Scribus* and *Ghostscript* on 8/3/11 (today is 8/11/11.)

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Insufficient system resources . . .*

I wouldnt leave your machine on 24/7 no maintanance I know of clears the Ram used during the online use.

A Machine always needs a reboot, schedule a reboot via the task scheduler if you prefer to have it on 24/7.



> Go to Control Panel | Scheduled Tasks.
> Double-click Add Scheduled Task to launch the ScheduledTask Wizard.
> Click Next and then click theBrowse button.
> Access the Windows\System32 folder, select Shutdown.exe,and click Open.
> ...


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Insufficient system resources . . .*

^ ditto what was already mentioned.

I would also upgrade to Service Pack 3.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Insufficient system resources . . .*

Post a screenshot of Task Manager - Performance tab, before the problem occurs. This will provide much needed information.


----------



## Keys88 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Insufficient system resources . . .*

Friends,

I have had the computer since 2007. During the 4 1/2 years that I've had it, it stays on 24/7 (except when I'm out of town.) The issue just started about a week ago.

At night it runs backup to an external hard drive, does an Outlook Express backup, runs a spyware scan and does the virus scan. This has been the protocol for 4 1/2 years. My question is: "What's now causing the 'insufficient system resources' message?"

Below is a screenshot of my Task Manager.


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Insufficient system resources . . .*

I see you have a massive page file.

Lack of free hard drive space?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Insufficient system resources . . .*

Actually the pagefile appears to be quite small, roughly 1.5 GB. The commit limit will be the sum of pagefile size plus most of total usable RAM. Since the commit peak is less than half of the commit limit it seems clear the pagefile is not the problem.

What appears unusual is the very high value for nonpaged kernel memory which would typically be less than the paged value. The maximum value for the nonpaged pool size is 256 MB on XP. If that hits the limit you would have application or system failures.

Also unusual is the very high value for Handles. This could be the cause of the high nonpaged kernel memory.

I would check Task Manager - Processes tab for high values of "Non-paged pool" and "Handle count". These columns are not displayed by default but can be added from the view menu - select columns.

A screenshot of Task Manager _ Processes tab would be useful.

This could be a sign of malware or a bad device driver.


----------



## Keys88 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Insufficient system resources . . .*

Here are two screenshots (second image shows bottom portion) of Task Manager with the two, requested columns added:


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Insufficient system resources . . .*

stacsv.exe - Audio driver according to google.

Start > Right click my computer > Manage

A new window will appear, locate device manager on the left.

In device manager expand audio, look for sigmatel audio.

Right click it properties > driver tab > see if rollback is available if not. uninstall.

Find the latest audio driver for your machine from the manufacturers website.


----------



## Keys88 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Insufficient system resources . . .*

Hi IT-Barry,

I did locate the driver rollback as you directed. Before I perform this action, please indicate how this will address the "Insufficient system resources . . " issue.

And I'm curious why you zeroed in on this particular process. Was it due to the high "Handles" value. And, if so, what does that high value indicate?

Thanks in advance!

Doug


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Insufficient system resources . . .*

Yeah 20k handles for an audio process is wrong.

I have win7 and my audio process isnt higher than 1k

Rollback driver will revert to a previous driver, if this fails to sort the handles issue then uninstall and locate the latest driver from the manufacturers website.


----------



## Keys88 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Insufficient system resources . . .*

Hi IT-Barry,

Your advice led to a resolution of my problem. I had kept an eye of the suspect value throughout the day; and sometime after midnight, I noticed that the *Handles* value for *stacsv.exe* had risen to over 400,000.

I first attempted to "roll back" the driver, but there was no previous driver. So, I chose the "uninstall" option and rebooted. The *Found New Hardware* wizard opened, and I followed the options - allowing Windows to search online. A new driver (*IDT 4/10/2008 driver version 1.0.5790.2*) was then installed. 

Checking *Device Manager > Sound, video and game controllers*, I noticed that the *Sigma Tel High Definition Audio CODEC* had then been replaced by *IDT High Definition Audio CODEC*. 

I then checked *Task Manager*, and I observed *stacsv.exe* back in the *Image Name* column under the processes tab with a *Handles* value of only 172.

Thank you, IT-Barry for your sharp eyes and technical expertise!

Doug


----------



## Keys88 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Insufficient system resources . . .*

And also, a big thank you to LMiller7 who earlier in the thread suspected a bad device driver.


----------

